

Ask HN: Random startup generator templates - instakill

Hi<p>Is there a git of sorts for these random generators like Ykombinator, livethesheendream etc?<p>If not, is it possible to make one of these in 3 to 5 hours? Can't imagine the stack is too big.
======
RoyceFullerton
If you just want to throw something up quickly you can use <http://thiss.is>
example: <http://thiss.is/whycharliesheeniswinning>

Disclaimer: I created thiss.is

------
giladvdn
When we did YKombinator it took around 2-3 hours to "code" and around a day to
design and polish.

~~~
instakill
Thought as much. Thanks.

